# Nice B13!



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Thougth U guyz might like this--I did...


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Surprisingly enough, I really like those gold wheels. With the black and matching graphics, pretty sweet. Those fender flares look like they're off of either a BMW or Mercedes race car type. Oh well, it's pretty nice.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah I love the gold wheels on black...I think this is a ill B13 but it looks like not too many other people did


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I like it alot!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally, I like the gold/black effect, but I'm really not feeling the front bumper.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

SWEET!!!... a gold colored mesh grill would look great under the front bumper.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i like it! the fender flares are a little bit much though.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

He needs to clean those headlights, or get some new ones. Otherwise it looks alright. The wing is huge too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *He needs to clean those headlights, or get some new ones. *


 go Tsuru.....


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*nice!*

Wow....that is very nice.......where did he get those fender flares? They look like there off of the BMW M3 GTR that races in the american Leman series. That sentra is tight!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

wow.. thats hott!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

holy shit.. check out the shovel on the bumper .. oh wait, that is the bumper! whoops...


----------



## 94blackSER (Jan 9, 2003)

Damn thats a sweet B13 it kinda looks like a baby Skyline.......not bad at all


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice car Bro, I say do what you like on the car, I haven't seen anything like it on the boards so far, and thats always a plus. Looks clean though, keep up the good work


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

one of the nice B13's i have seen on the board. The wing is a no no... but the drift front looks really good.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dizzam... I usually _hate_ the drift front... but I honestly can say that he (or she) pulled it off very well. My only criticism - ditch the wing.

Bronze on black = HOT!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

samo said:


> *Dizzam... I usually hate the drift front... but I honestly can say that he (or she) pulled it off very well. My only criticism - ditch the wing.
> 
> Bronze on black = HOT! *


exactly my sentiments... that paint is super deep.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

needs new headlights. they look foggy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Sweet b13  My b13 is black too, i'm thinking about gettin a body kit for mine, but i'm not sure what one to get the DRIFT or the BIGMOUTH . Now i have a dam good idea what the DRIFT would look like on my car, kinda like it..............Thanx dogg nice pic

O yeah any other sites with more like this that you know of ??


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

i love that car, it makes me wanna go out an get another b13 but i might end up getting a 13b turbo Rx-7, but ill always be a nissan enthusiast


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Looks nice!Toight lookin ride.If i were to enter an SE-R into the JTCC,this would be it! except for the coil-spring hood prop


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Surprisingly enough, I really like those gold wheels. With the black and matching graphics, pretty sweet. Those fender flares look like they're off of either a BMW or Mercedes race car type. Oh well, it's pretty nice. *


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't like the fender flares. Cool car though


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

RIZZ0 said:


> *Sweet b13  My b13 is black too, i'm thinking about gettin a body kit for mine, but i'm not sure what one to get the DRIFT or the BIGMOUTH . Now i have a dam good idea what the DRIFT would look like on my car, kinda like it..............Thanx dogg nice pic
> 
> O yeah any other sites with more like this that you know of ?? *



I just found this 13 on sum web page that was doing event coverages....Im just really feeling the Bronze thing right now--Im seriously thinking about it right now.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's pretty tight.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I see it now, get some mesh, paint it gold/bronze, and put the mesh in the bumper opening


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I see it now, get some mesh, paint it gold/bronze, and put the mesh in the bumper opening *


I dont understand why he had'nt done this already--its so simple but so important for the look...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

What model is that?


----------

